# What the fumas?



## Dano87 (Nov 29, 2015)

I ordered some stuff online. I got a 30 bundle of rocky patel fumas. Cargo, Connecticut fumas, Edge maduro fumas, Edge corojo fumas. I smoked a connecticut fumas and it was dripping wet and spongy. Absolutely awful. I also bought 10 pinar del rio half coronas and smoked one of them and it was superb. Very unique floral flavor. Anyone have any experience with the patel fumas. The edge ones seem much better than the connecticut fumas.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I read this some time back and already had my own idea as to what the "fumas" term is.

An actual cigar, Fuma, came about 5 years ago when Padron put one out. A Fuma is typically whatever the factory manager wants to make but the ones for sale are most often a long corona or lonsdale and also have a twisted or flagged head for the cap. While the definition says nothing about a sandwich, most of the makers that are marketing a fuma are making it a sandwich, most likely to keep the price down.

In other words...they are not the usual factory cigar that we tend to smoke but rather a mix of short and long filler tobacco...this is why they are cheaper cigars. Some love em...some won't bother to smoke them...it's a choice so know what you are getting before you buy em because they are cheap for a reason. Much like any industry that has product that is called "waste"...if they can sell their waste material instead of taking a loss on it...guess what? They find a niche market to sell it to somebody....so that short filler is most likely a mix of different tobaccos ( some call floor sweepings...I dunno but I'm not taking a chance esp. when you can purchase a good cigar for $3 ) Thought for the day: know what you're putting in your mouth before you open it...insert clean joke here you crazy cigar peeps.


----------



## Dano87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I read this some time back and already had my own idea as to what the "fumas" term is.
> 
> An actual cigar, Fuma, came about 5 years ago when Padron put one out. A Fuma is typically whatever the factory manager wants to make but the ones for sale are most often a long corona or lonsdale and also have a twisted or flagged head for the cap. While the definition says nothing about a sandwich, most of the makers that are marketing a fuma are making it a sandwich, most likely to keep the price down.
> 
> In other words...they are not the usual factory cigar that we tend to smoke but rather a mix of short and long filler tobacco...this is why they are cheaper cigars. Some love em...some won't bother to smoke them...it's a choice so know what you are getting before you buy em because they are cheap for a reason. Much like any industry that has product that is called "waste"...if they can sell their waste material instead of taking a loss on it...guess what? They find a niche market to sell it to somebody....so that short filler is most likely a mix of different tobaccos ( some call floor sweepings...I dunno but I'm not taking a chance esp. when you can purchase a good cigar for $3 ) Thought for the day: know what you're putting in your mouth before you open it...insert clean joke here you crazy cigar peeps.


I'm smoking an edge maduro fumas now and big difference. It's very good. Flawless construction and good even burn. About halfway through almost an hour in. No touch ups or reilghts. Ash holds on for about an inch or more.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had those as well Dano.....and if you live those try the Edge Toro Maduro...you can find them for less than $4..esp. when you get a box. I saw them on sale the other day for a box around $80...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I bought a bundle of Padilla fumas on special. Think they were less than a buck a smoke. A yardgar for sure. I wouldn't smoke one relaxing on the deck, but for something to smoke while workin. I thought they were pretty good. That's their niche. It should say in the ad " hey you paid a buck, throw it away if it's no good"..


----------



## Dano87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Are the edge fumas man made or machine rolled?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Much like any industry that has product that is called "waste"...if they can sell their waste material instead of taking a loss on it...guess what?


Aka hot dogs and those patties used for chicken parm at the corner sub shop.
In college, we used to eat those steak bombs by the dozens.
_hey Gino, can I get a large cartilage and cheese with extra mushrooms_


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Aka hot dogs and those patties used for chicken parm at the corner sub shop.
> In college, we used to eat those steak bombs by the dozens.
> _hey Gino, can I get a large cartilage and cheese with extra mushrooms_


You just described my freezer contents when I was single. May not have been fine cuisine , but it soaked up booze like a sponge. Every time I see my grandson eating nuggets, it takes me back to my old apartment. When lighting a cigarette, cigar, or anything else wasn't frowned upon but expected. >


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

I read a while back where someone referred to them as Floor Sweepings.


----------



## Dano87 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a feeling that the edge fumas are machine made. Anyone know?


----------



## Dano87 (Nov 29, 2015)

one of my pinar del rio reserva limitada half coronas. Really nice.


----------

